# Converting a .zdp for Avery file.



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

A friend is trying to make labels for a product he makes and is trying to use Avery Design Pro. He created his label in PS, but Avery supposedly won't recognize the format.

How can he create or convert an extension .zdp for Avery Design Pro please?

Thanks
John


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Convert it to what? Which program is PS...Photoshop or Paint Shop? Anyway, all he needs to do is save the picture as a tif of jpg from the grapics app and insert it into the label program. If that doesn't work use Word and make the labels from there.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

File Extension Details for .ZDP

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=zdp


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks, I'm working second hand, so I'll just pass this on!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well find out what formats that you can use in Avery Design Pro.


----------

